Ask HN: Best sources to understand how GPT-3 works? - mrfusion
======
thebeardisred
GUID Partition Table
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table))
or GPT-3
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPT-3](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPT-3))?

edit: forgot the question mark

